#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  4 bedroom teak house on 1 rai for rent

## RamboII

I have a 4 bedroom, 3 bath, two story teak house on 1 rai just outside of Borsang (13 kilometers from the centre of C.M.).  It is fully furnished, down to the bed sheets and towels brought over from the U.S.  It is in a quiet area, on a private drive, so no excessive street noise.  You can email me for details; d_decoursey@yahoo.com

----------

